
The Design and Implementation of the Anykernel and Rump Kernels - danieljh
http://book.rumpkernel.org/
======
616c
Is anyone playing with this? I read whenever people post this stuff here, and
this book is very interesting and I will peruse despite being way above my
understanding and I am curious who is doing something crazy with NetBSD which
I find fascinating as well since the first toaster jokes I heard.

I think that everyone, thanks to container and general virtualization
acceptance are moving in a slightly different direction, but I thought rump
kernels and Metasepi (also posted here a few times) blew my mind and thought
we can start bootstrapping more secure foundational OS layers below legacy
applications Unix has bequeathed us forever.

[http://www.metasepi.org/](http://www.metasepi.org/)

~~~
anttiok
There's a growing number of users, but they aren't centrally collected. I've
actually thought about creating a "Who uses rump kernels" page, but haven't
gotten around to it. No better time than now to do that:

[http://wiki.rumpkernel.org/Info%3A-Who-Uses-Rump-
Kernels](http://wiki.rumpkernel.org/Info%3A-Who-Uses-Rump-Kernels)

(don't expect it to be highly populated yet, I just created it and seeded it
with the project I'm affiliated with)

~~~
616c
You do this on your time, so I expect nothing.

Thanks for letting me know. I have to avoid people like you. I have tons of HW
and I can never finish it because I drown in all the interesting system design
and articles here. GO AWAY! Haha.

